# Bpmarmstrong 2022 Lawn Journal (Mazama Mono First Year)



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

Last picture from last Fall


The lawn is finally starting to wake up. The middle of the lawn is very brown. That is the area that kept getting washed out last fall. I didn't put down pre emergent last fall so I have a good amount of weeds i will need to take care of. Fingers crossed the brown area in the middle starts greening up soon. The goal this spring will be to get the KBG to spread. I will be putting down Pre emergent down mid April.


Close up of brown area in the middle


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

4/16
Put down pre emergent down in the front and back. 

Close up of the middle.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That central area will need some TLC to fill in unless there are a lot of sprouts I can't see. I would start spoon feeding as soon as it is awake. You will need more water than expected this summer when it gets hot, but I wouldn't let it go dormant or even get too stressed.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

I got my soil test back. I will be spoon feeding nitrogen so I will look around for a fertilizer high in K and low in N and P.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I'd spoon feed that 0.25 lbs of N every week for the next 6 or so weeks, see what kind of progress it makes heading into summer.


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

5/1/2022
Mowed, and put down 0.5lbs/1k of Urea.
I found a local place and stocked up on 300lbs of Urea for $18/50lb bag.
Weed presure is very high, and I plan on doing a blanket spray of Trimec. Should I be concerned about spraying the middle section that is coming in slow?



Side Yard



Rented a Ez Trench Bedscaper to do the 500ft border edging. I plan on mulching the area next weekend. I plan on killing the grass in the new mulch bed when the wind calms down. The last minute backyard reno with some pennington PRG/KBG seed came in great compared to the front. :?


----------



## Bpmarmstrong (Jul 26, 2021)

5-13
Mowed, and put down 0.5lbs/1k of Urea.

Good progress over the last month.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Looks so much better! Keep pushing!


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Looks good! Any recent pictures?


----------

